# ** Official ** Ratty Rendezvous Information, Sign-Up & News



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

This will be the *OFFICAL *Ratty Rendezvous (quarterly swap meet/trick-or-treat/secret santa) board. Contained in this board you will find information regarding to Ratty Rendezvous (quarterly swap meet/trick-or-treat/secret santa) board. If you have any questions or concerns, please feel free to e-mail me at [email protected] or PM me, Timberlee Fields on RatForum.

*** If you are interested in signing up for this, please read the entirety of this thread and fill out the form posted below! **

*Everyone will be grouped by the country you live in to the best of my ability. If you are the only person in a country, you must be willing to ship abroad and will be matched with someone who can do the same.

YOU are responsible for any and all shipping charges and fees.

Please do your best not to chat on this thread, I'd like to keep it as clear as possible for ease of getting updates and the like. Chatting can be done on the "Rat Swap Meet" board started by TexasRatties.

How Your Gifting Partner Will Be Chosen;

Countries that have more than two users will have their names put into a hat and drawn by me. The first person's swap-partner's partner will have a name drawn for them and so-on. The last person in this chain will be swap-partners with the first person to be drawn. Here's an example:

There are 5 users in Spain. I put everyone's name in a hat and draw Bob.
Bob is now person #1.
I reach in and pull out another name. This time, it's Cherryl. 
Cherryl is now person #2.
Again, I draw a name - Kendra.
Kendra is now person #3.
Carl's name is drawn next.
Carl is now person #4.
Lastly, Moe is drawn.
Moe is now person #5.

Bob will be Cherryl's gifter.
Cherryl will be Kendra's gifter.
Kendra will be Carl's gifter.
Carl will be Bob's gifter.

So, conclusively;
1 -> 2
2 -> 3
3 -> 4
4 -> 5
5 -> 1

I hope this makes sense.

Acceptable Gifts and Gift Rules;

Gifts MUST be home-made. You may purchase the materials but cannot go out and buy a product to gift. If you do not have the time or means to do so, you should not send me your form.

Gifts MUST be send in a padded manila folder. If you do not have access to one of these, please contact me for discussion.

You may send either one large gift or two-three small gifts. Whether you send two or three small gifts depends on the nature of said gifts. If you have ANY questions, please, PM or e-mail me. I will get back to you as soon as I can. (Within 8 hours of the message)

A list of acceptable gifts is as follows;

LARGE - 

- Tunnel Hammock
- Tunnel 
- Pocket Hammock
- Honeycomb Hammock
- XL Pinata
- Bonding Pouch

SMALL - 

- Basic Hammock
- Pinata 
- Toy

I will add to the list as questions come in. 
*
*Dates and Deadlines;

The nearest Rendezvous requires shipment before December 20th, 2013. To be included in this Rendezvous, please submit your information by December 1st, 2013. Names will be drawn on December 2nd, 2013.

Participation Form;

Please send this form to [email protected] or PM it to me Timberlee Fields on RatForum.

Username
First Name:
Last Name:
Country:
Street Address:
City:
State:
Zip code:
Your rats' gender: Males, Females or Mixed
Can you ship abroad? Yes or No

I, (insert name here) understand and agree that I am responsible for any and all shipping fees, will ship in the correct packaging and once I submit this form, I am required to follow through with my commitment. I am required to have my item shipped in time to meet the December 20th, 2013 deadline.





I think that's all for today. I'm going to bed now, but I will answer any questions as quickly and efficiently as possible keeping true to my 8-hour rule. Thank you all and remember - let's have fun!!


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

bookmark


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Just bumping. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

I thought a bunch of people wanted to do this 😕 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

I only got two forms and one was yours. We have enough people for a small exchange assuming you and the other person are US (I didn't check just filed them away) but hopefully there will be more by December. /:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CJMoore (Jul 30, 2013)

Did you get my form? I am In US. Not, much of a secret now though  maybe we could do a trial and send something now! I am excited to start! Then when we post our pictures other people will want to join in


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes, I received yours and Cassie's. I need to get paid to do a trial. How about we plan to ship for the trial on October 1st? Everyone who wants to participate must be in by September 23rd and names drawn the 24th. That gives a bit over a week to prepare.  Probably limited to US users for the trial run. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CJMoore (Jul 30, 2013)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm in!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

What if one does not currently have rats? I plan on getting a pair after Christmas or over the summer. Can I still participate?


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes, are you in the US? And want to participate in the October test run?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roxy the Rat (Apr 7, 2013)

I might participate in the actual thing, but first I'm going to try my hand at actually making decent things. Also, I'm in Canada. If nobody else from Canada joins in then I can always just sit it out. At any rate, I'm a maybe.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Just make sure you submit your form by Dec. 1st if you want to participate. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

We have 4, possibly 5 people for October!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CJMoore (Jul 30, 2013)

I can't wait!!!


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I might participate in the October trial run. =P
I'll send you a form as soon as I know that I can and have the time to make things.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I would love to participate but as I don't have rats anymore I'll probably have no use for gifts I receive 

Good luck with it though!


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm in South Africa, I don't think any other users are in the same country as me, shipping overseas would cost me a fortune but soooo would've loved to join. Maybe I can start my own secret Santa on a local rat forum  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Maybe somebody close by will join Stefni you could always be on stand by


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I saw someone else in the other thread for thi say they were in South Africa....MAGIC!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

When you send in your apps, please specify if you want to participate in the October trial run. Other than the South Africans of whom I haven't received apps, I think Texasratties is the only one I don't know if she's participating in the trial run. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Jaguar said:


> I would love to participate but as I don't have rats anymore I'll probably have no use for gifts I receive
> 
> Good luck with it though!


Someone could always make you a little rattie statue or draw you a picture. =P
Maybe just state that you don't want to receive any hammocks and that person could send you something rattie related?


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I've sent my information today. I hope we get a decent sized group for the trail run. =P


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm going to think about whether I would still like to join despite the distance, would be so awesome!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Make sure to let us know ASAP because there is another person in your country. If you cannot participate and they cannot ship abroad, they need to figure out how we'll do this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

I definitely want to join then if the other person in South Africa is going to join in 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I am participating in the October trial run.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I wonder how many people are participating in the trial run so far?


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

6, possibly 7 in the US and 2 in Africa. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

Is the other person in south africa doing the October trial run? 
Sent my application in yesterday for the December one. If the other Person is gonna take part in the trial, I would also like to 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

Ooooh ok cool, I'll take part with them then too 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CJMoore (Jul 30, 2013)

I am so ready to start!


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

It's almost time to draw names. I will be notifying everyone by PM, email or both in some cases. The email will be sent Sept 24th with your persons information. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Yay! I can't wait! =P


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Were the e-mails sent yet?


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

No, I'm just getting up. They'll be out in a couple hours. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Guys, I need help sending emails out. I'm not doing well today. Can anyone help me?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I can help you in about an hour.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Ok ill pm you the info. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm excited!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CJMoore (Jul 30, 2013)

Is this still happening? I can help out if needed.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

I thought forms were sent yesterday. TR was having a hard time seeing all the apps though. Ill pm you CJ


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

Timberlee Fields said:


> I thought forms were sent yesterday. TR was having a hard time seeing all the apps though. Ill pm you CJ
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I haven't gotten anything!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CJMoore (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi everyone. I will be sending out the information tonight. The ship-by date will be October 7th.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Okay, awesome! I'm glad the ship-by date has been changed. I would have had a tough time trying to make and send something by the 1st due to school and work in this short amount of time. =P


----------



## CJMoore (Jul 30, 2013)

All the information has been sent. Please PM if your information hasn't arrived. I sent everyone's by via except Chuck (yours has been send by Rat Forum message.)


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you, I got the PM with the info for the swap


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

Is it still too late to do this? I sent in an app awhile ago, but wasn't sure if I'd be able to participate or not.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

No, let CJ know. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

Started making things this evening, so glad I had quite a bit of left over fleece  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

I made my two things last night an this morning... I've never made anything before... But I think they turned out well lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm all done with making things 
Was just thinking now also...myself and whoever else took part from south africa are going to need the tracking numbers once it has been sent in order to collect it from the nearest post office to us...just the heads up, soooo... 
I'll email my tracking number to the person I got email details from to pass on to the person I made things for, once it's been sent off.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

Same here, I think I'm gonna start making my own things from now on, doesn't look too bad 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm going fabric shopping on Monday with my boyfriend for both my rats and the rats of the person I got. It should be fun. =P

I also have a little side question. I'm not going to be making this for my person, but I have a design planned out for a carrying bag. I just decided it would be interesting to make one for those of us who don't like leaving our rats in the car or taking a big carrier into a store. I was wondering, if I were to make this for myself and it were to turn out good, would a carrier bag be something that I could make for the next person I send something to in December maybe?


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes, phantom. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

I actually saw kind of what you're talking about on Etsy as a Sugar Glider pouch or something like that. I thought it was super cute and have thought about buying it for my own rats, so I vote yes!


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Alrighty, I'll keep that in mind for next time. =P


----------



## CJMoore (Jul 30, 2013)

I love that bag and I already have all the materials. I think I will giving that a try too.

I feel like the number of things we can make is too small. I guess all the extra things I make will be for my daughters rats 

I made an adorable fleece ladder, but I don't know if it is sturdy enough for them to climb on.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

The list of things is just for basic idea. It is not a set list. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

CJMoore said:


> I love that bag and I already have all the materials. I think I will giving that a try too.
> 
> I feel like the number of things we can make is too small. I guess all the extra things I make will be for my daughters rats
> 
> I made an adorable fleece ladder, but I don't know if it is sturdy enough for them to climb on.


I made a braided fleece ladder for my girls and they don't even use it :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I bought all of my fabric today. I'll be making everything tomorrow. =P


----------



## CrayonWinter (Sep 29, 2013)

I have entered! Hopefully everything works out well. ^_^


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I finished making everything today! =D
Now I just have to mail it.


----------



## CJMoore (Jul 30, 2013)

Five more days until the shipping deadline! All my things are done. I made two of each since I want to keep everything I made  My package will go out on Saturday since I am on vacation until then. I can't wait to see what everyone gets.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

I hope everyone plans on sending photos!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I think we should start a thread for the gifts that we get during these exchanges


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Ill do that on the deadline. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

I've yet to make my gifts yet, but I'm very excited too (as soon as I find a ruler! I swear they're invisible in this area). There weren't a lot of fleece choices around here, but fingers crossed my person likes it


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

naley_2006 said:


> I've yet to make my gifts yet, but I'm very excited too (as soon as I find a ruler! I swear they're invisible in this area). There weren't a lot of fleece choices around here, but fingers crossed my person likes it


I am sure your person will like it  I think half the fun is just not knowing what you are going to get lol!!!! I bought fabric yesterday and I am working on mine today yay!! This is so exciting.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

I finished my things last night. Need to get to the post office in the next day or two to send out.


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

TexasRatties said:


> I am sure your person will like it  I think half the fun is just not knowing what you are going to get lol!!!! I bought fabric yesterday and I am working on mine today yay!! This is so exciting.


Definitely! I am beyond excited to see what I get as well. Most importantly, I think all the rats are going to be exited when they realize they're getting all these new toys haha.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I sent my things out this morning! =P
The person I'm sending them to should get them on Monday if all goes well.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Mine will be sent out this weekend


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

My stuff was also sent yesterday with speed post so should be ready for collection next week. I need to forward the tracking number to person in charge for my person and visa versa cos we need that in South Africa to collect parcels from the post office.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

The gift thread is up in General Rat Topics. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

Question, are we supposed to send hooks with our gift as well if they need hung up? I'm planning on sending mine out Monday, since the post office isn't open tomorrow and this week was crazy with college stuff.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

It would be preferred, but isn't necessary. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

Okay, just wanted to know so I could include them


----------



## CJMoore (Jul 30, 2013)

Today is the deadline to mail, yeah! I think most people already have, but if you might be late, please let either me or TF know. I made extras in case someone can't mail. I don't want anyone to be left out.


----------



## CJMoore (Jul 30, 2013)

Here is the link for posting pictures.


http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?111890-**-Official-**-Ratty-Rendezvous-Gift-ThreadThis


link should get other people interested in the December swap, so post away


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

Sent mine out today )))))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Sending mine today as well


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

Sent mine on Friday, should arrive today or tomorrow


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Guys, if you want to participate in December, re-send your info!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

I'll have to first see whether I even get anything from the October trial run LoL

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I just sent mine last night, do I need to resend?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

No, I got yours. 

I'm going to send out a message/email to everyone on the list late November/early December just to make sure everyone is participating before we draw names. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CJMoore (Jul 30, 2013)

I believe we still have three people in this swap awaiting their gifts. I hope mine comes today, I keep checking the mail box even after the mail has already come - I have very limited patience 

If you haven't mailed yet please let me or TF know, we don't want anyone to be left out


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Would it be better to require a flat rate box so tracking numbers are available?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CJMoore (Jul 30, 2013)

Tracking is free on priority mail. I like keeping it under 13 ounces so it is cheaper.


----------



## CJMoore (Jul 30, 2013)

Anyone who has not yet received that package should let me know. I believe that all have been send and just a few haven't arrived yet. Also, any comments or suggestions for the next round should be either posted her or sent to TF.Our rats LOVED this swap, they spend a lot of time in their new tube  they love how they can peak out to see if I have food before deciding to come out! I enjoyed it too


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Should we be making a new board for every swap so things stay updated on the main post? That way for new members information is easier to find?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I think that would be a good idea, plus you could put the name of it (eg secret Santa) so people know if they're talking about the new one or the old one


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Alright, I'll see if we get any input by Monday afternoon and post the December thread Tuesday. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

No input?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

Secret Santa sounds pretty good 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

I think with the name of the thread a lot of people didn't know what the thread was for. Secret Santa is pretty up front lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I think the name sounds good as well. Maybe we can have people try to guess who sent them their presents? =P


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

What would we call our exchanges that aren't for Christmas though?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Covert Critter Exchange, Secret Rat, Sly Rat, Mystery Rodent, Mystery Cheese, White Rat, Rattie Round Table, possibilities


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

For Valentines Day we could so the "Be My Valentine Rattie Exchange" and we could send gifts to a person with rats of the opposite gender. So if you have male rats you would send to someone who has female rats, and those with rats of both genders would put down the gender they have the most of. 

For Easter we could do spring related gifts and toys, and for summer we could send gifts that help out in hot weather.


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

i was just wondering what was going on for the gift swap in december and the limitations? im trying to get started now.. since im so new to sewing and what not


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

I just saw this. I would love to participate in the next one.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

you really should! the test run was so much fun!


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

This is still on for this month isn't it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I was wondering about that too.


----------



## MrsTefee (Dec 1, 2013)

I just submitted an application if its not too late.. for the secret santa : ) I would love to do it.


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

there hasnt been a response about it in awhile


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Was it timber lee who was in charge?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

CJ Moore also seemed to be in charge, but I haven't heard from her in forever. She never let me know if she received my gift. 

If people are still interested in doing this, I would be very happy to take over. Let me know and if there's a mutual agreement, you can all send your applications over to me instead.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm okay with it.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm fine with it, I'm just really excited for this thing


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

Okay, so it looks like I'll be taking this over for Timberlee, guys. I plan on starting a new thread, just so new people can be introduced to it, and just keeping everything the same as the last one, since it's so late in the month. Give me until tomorrow and I should have the new stuff up!


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Awesome! I'll look forward to it! =P


----------

